# Kaufempfehlung für WLAN-Router

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich werd mir demnächst diese Internet- und Telefon-Flatrate von der Telekom zulegen. Dazu gibt's ja theoretisch so nen WLAN-Router dazu. Naja, ich hab mir gedacht "Geschenkt kann man das Ding schon nehmen". Gut. Jetzt hab ich aber erfahren, daß ich 60 € dafür abdrücken müßte, weil ich schon einen DSL-Anschluß von der Telekom habe. Deswegen meine Frage:

Für 60 € bekommt man doch auch sicher was Gescheites, oder? Weil dieser suspekte Speedport W 700V taugt ja schon vom Hinschauen nichts. Also was für einen WLAN-Router kann man sich denn derzeit kaufen?

MfG, Libby

----------

## Mr.Big

Der Speedport ist sogar als Briefbeschwerer nicht zu gebrauchen!  :Laughing: 

Such Dir am besten hier :http://wiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware was aus und bügle OpenWrt drüber.

Gruß,

J.

----------

## l3u

Zu viel Auswahl ... kannst du mir einen empfehlen? Wär super ;-)

----------

## Mr.Big

Ich habe schon diverse Linksys und in letzter Zeit die Buffalos verbaut.

Interessanter link ist auch http://www.dd-wrt.com/ welches ich persönlich bevorzuge.

Hier kannst Du auch direkt über den Shop ordern (nein, ich bin nicht am Umsatz beteiligt  :Wink: ).

Ansonsten achte auf die diversen Versionsnummern!

Gruß,

J.

----------

## der_flo

wennst usb2.0 brauchst/willst, dann nen asus, ansonsten nen linksys wrt54gl oder nen alten gs/g

ciao,

der flo

----------

## l3u

USB brauch ich nicht. Is echt der Hammer! Das Ding kostet bei Amazon 62,94 €. Die von der Telekom müssen doch denken, die Leute sind bescheuert ...

----------

## drivingsouth

Einige Speedports (701, 900) sind garnicht schlecht, sind AVM OEM Geräte, die man auch wieder auf die Fritzbox Oberfläche zurückflashen kann. Linux läuft auch drauf. Der 700er ist allerdings von Siemens.

So teuer sind die auch nicht, da du noch zwei analoge Telefone anschließen kannst um über SIP zu telefonieren. Das können die Linksysteile nicht. Bei Congster sollte man die auch schon fpr 29 Euro bekommen.

----------

## der_flo

dafür ist bei linksys/asus/... fast alles open-source, das ist doch auch schon mal was wert.

(bis auf wlan-treiber und evtl. switch-chip-treiber)

bei der avm-firmware ist das meines wissens nicht so. die haben nur eine plugin-architektur.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## l3u

Es geht ja mehr drum, die 60 €, die die Telekom haben will, besser anzulegen ;-) Und VoIP brauch ich eh nicht.

----------

## hoschi

Linksys/Netgear-Dingen mit OSS-Firmware, ich weiss es ist quaelend, aber eine Empfehlung kann hier kaum einer aussprechen fuer ein Geraet. Weil man so ein Ding vielleicht (eher noch seltener) einmal alle zwei Jahre neu anschafft.

----------

## l3u

Das ist ja genau das Problem ;-)

----------

## think4urs11

um mal etwas ganz anderes als Anregung in den Ring zu werfen:

Kauf dir ein kleines (embedded) Mainboard mit Mini-PCI Steckplatz und passender WLan-Karte und pack da das System deiner Wahl drauf. Im Sinne des 'Gentoo spirit' sicher die beste Wahl (allerdings auch ca. Faktor zwei-drei im Preis  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kauf dir ein kleines (embedded) Mainboard mit Mini-PCI Steckplatz und passender WLan-Karte und pack da das System deiner Wahl drauf. Im Sinne des 'Gentoo spirit' sicher die beste Wahl (allerdings auch ca. Faktor zwei-drei im Preis 

 

siehste, deshalb hab ich ja den tip mit dem Shop auf  http://www.dd-wrt.com/ gegeben.

Da gibt es solche schnuckeligen Teilchen! 

@Libby

dort gibt es auch die von mir empfohlenen Geräte von Buffalo.

(Das war jetzt aber eine "direkte Empfehlung"!)

J.

----------

## l3u

Wäre auf jeden Fall die erste Wahl, wenn ich genug Kohle hätte ;-)

----------

## think4urs11

evtl. läßt es sich von der Steuer absetzen (Arbeitsmittel, Fortbildungsmaterial o.ä.) oder das Frauchen bekommt eben doch nur den Erdhörnchenperlz statt des Chincilla zu Weihnachten  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Willst du mal nen Kontoauszug von mir sehen?! Ich bin die ärmste Sau, die ich kenne ;-)

----------

## big-birdy

Hi.

Also den Speedport 701 finde ich nicht schlecht. Ist aber eben Geschmackssache. 

Ich würde mir auf keinen fall ein Geräte von Netgear kaufen. Hab nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## l3u

Welcher Art?

----------

## think4urs11

Das Netgear schlecht wäre kann ich so nicht bestätigen (Ausfallrate ~2% bisher bei ~200 insg.)

----------

## big-birdy

Für ein kleines Projekt musste ich 2 kleine WLAN Router von Netgear kaufen. Die genaue Bezeichnung der Geräte weiss ich leider nicht mehr. 

Der 1. Router war direkt kaputt, der 2. ist nach ca. 3 Wochen ausgefallen. Der Austausch der Geräte hat ziemlich lange Gedauert. Die Geräte haben auch jetzt nicht 100%ig funktioniert. 

Mein Auftraggeber hat nach ca. 1 Jahr die Geräte entsorgt und sich zwei Linksys Geräte gekauft. 

Seit dem kaufe ich keine Produkte von Netgear mehr und empfehle Sie auch nicht. 

mfg

big-birdy

----------

## Keepoer

Also ich finde den Speedport 70x auch nicht so schlecht. Funktioniert ganz gut und hat eine sehr gute Reichweite. Solltest du irgendwann auf VoIP umsteigen wollen, wäre das Ding nicht verkehrt. Zumal diese Flatrate ja nur für das Telekomfestnetz gilt und nich für Arcor etc.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Meine Netgear-Erfahrungen sind zweigeteilt. Meine Eltern haben einen Netgear zu Hause. Der erste ich alle paar Tage ausgefallen, also getauscht. Der zweite ich auch alle paar Tage ausgefallen (trotz jeweils aktuellster Firmware). Dann irgendwann lief der plötzlich und läuft seit nem halben Jahr durch.

Was ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann, ist D-Link, damit hat man nur Ärger  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## l3u

Ich postuliere: Wer Arcor hat, ist böse [1].

Personen, auf die [1] zutrifft, werden von mir nicht angerufen ;-)

----------

## samsonus

schade Libby, hätte gerne mal ein bisschen mit dir gequatscht.  :Wink: 

----------

